# just got an original xbox



## pizzaman2893 (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got it and I want to play burned games on it, but do I have to mod it? And if I do, how?


----------



## Tomobobo (Feb 23, 2008)

There's a few ways to mod the console, but the easiest way for a noob require's another modded xbox, or an action replay with the ability to link a memory card to a computer.

Check xbox-scene.com in the tutorials section for more detailed instructions on this "softmod".


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 24, 2008)

Just softmod your xbox.
But as Tomobobo said read some guides on xbox-scene.com

Softmodding is easy, and all you need is: Action Replay, 8MB Memory Card and one of those 3 games:
Splinter Cell(I prefer, because all versions of Splinter Cell 1 works(classic+platinum). => Not Splinter Cell Chaos Theory or Pandora Tomorrow.
Mech Assault (Not platinum hit and not mech assault 2)
007 Agent under fire(Not platinum hit).

So if you have any question just ask. I would go for Splinter Cell, its the cheapest to get(well if you already have one of the other mentioned game, you could just use that one)

edit:
By the way: Instead of Action Replay, you can just use Gameshark or Xploder. Or you could make your own USB thingy(whatever its called, it lets you transfer file from PC through your controller, requires cutting and soldering => I think.)


----------



## fischju (Feb 24, 2008)

Hotswapping is equally as easy, and you don't need any extra hardware. Just a PC and your xbox.


----------



## cracker (Feb 24, 2008)

As Kamui101 said you can make an XBOX controller cable -> USB cable and use a flash drive (many will work) to transfer the save exploit onto the XBOX. It is very simple to make one. You don't even to buy an extra cable, just a USB extension cable if you don't already have one. It has the added bonuses of giving you 2 1/2 or so feet of extension on your controller and letting you hook up your XBOX controller to your PC too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you don't have the soldering material or don't have the skills then you can buy a cable online. Here are the tutorials on how to do it.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 24, 2008)

If you're hoping to take "that" route... Xbox games are significantly tougher to find on P2P than PS2, Japanese titles in particular. PAL ones tend to be more common than US also.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> If you're hoping to take "that" route... Xbox games are significantly tougher to find on P2P than PS2, Japanese titles in particular. PAL ones tend to be more common than US also.


Maybe on P2P, but on Usenet Xbox games are the easiest to find compared to PS2.

Especially when using the channel #alt.binaries.games.xbox, I have gotten many games by requesting it in the channel.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 19, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get a data cable for a memory card so i can transfer stuff from my pc to the xbox? i don't have soldering stuff, i'm thinking of getting a xbox soon


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 19, 2008)

Be careful, I tried to softmod my first box and bricked it, found my mistake after it was too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Read the instructions over and over before you try ANYTHING!


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 19, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> does anyone know where i can get a data cable for a memory card so i can transfer stuff from my pc to the xbox? i don't have soldering stuff, i'm thinking of getting a xbox soon
> 
> Not seen any cables around for directly connecting a card to the pc for ages , but you can buy one of these http://www.cheapmod.com/item---Titanium-X-...B--titaniumxbox and stick the memory card in the xbox controller and access it that way. http://www.llamma.com/xbox/Mods/access_xbox_memory_card.htm , details to do it that are there.
> 
> ...



How did you manage that?. Unless you killed the hdd , as long as the lock is still intact xboxhdm can restore it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2008)

@jalaneme if you know someone with a modded xbox they can do it. The action replay is just a way of getting custom code onto the memory cart, nothing more.

I have seen action replays for £2:50 real world about 8 days ago, same with Splinter Cell. Memory cards are about the same or marginally more (they will arguably be the hardest thing to find: mine ended coming from Norwich). Sidenote: I just tapped in xbox action replay into Amazon and up pops Splinter Cell in second place.

I have a post somewhere in the trading forum with a complete PAL kit (using splinter cell), I only ask you spring for shipping (I am probably going to be in London too in early April sometime too (4th I think) and given a bit of forewarning I do not mind a detour: the whole process takes 25 minutes including cursory testing).
If not it is a game, memory card (about the size of 2 PS2 ones) and the action replay (about the size of a mp3 player+ cable.

Also I know there are more than a few 'tempers with modded xboxes in the London area, me naming names and essentially volunteering them would obviously not be decent on my part but they are good people so will probably be open to a request.

My suggestion: find a remote. I scored one for £5 the other week and it makes like so much nicer.

My question for someone now:
Going to be sticking a 500 gig drive in my 1.6 softmodded xbox. I have the EEPROM.bin and do not mind a workaround either.
In the what I am told is marginal chance of it not locking again what is the chance of it being dead to my PC too?
Also I do not mind springing for and adapter so IDE or SATA?

My references for this:
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?act...=45&t=76808
http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list&v_...&sort=brand


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 19, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> My question for someone now:
> Going to be sticking a 500 gig drive in my 1.6 softmodded xbox. I have the EEPROM.bin and do not mind a workaround either.
> In the what I am told is marginal chance of it not locking again what is the chance of it being dead to my PC too?
> Also I do not mind springing for and adapter so IDE or SATA?
> ...



There is no reason for it not to work in a pc if it fails to lock. Far as I know if it can't lock , you'll just get something along the lines of locking failed and that's it. Drive will still be fine for use afterwards , I've never heard of a drive being dead after a failed lock attempt.

Although that guide (I assume that's what you are using) , is old and outdated and long. Xboxhdm method is quicker and easier.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 20, 2008)

i've seen the action replay sell for nearly £17 no way will you find it online for £2 (i wish) i'm just going to try and find a xbox with linux already installed on it already, i ain't even going to use the xbox for retail games lol


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i've seen the action replay sell for nearly £17 no way will you find it online for £2 (i wish) i'm just going to try and find a xbox with linux already installed on it already, i ain't even going to use the xbox for retail games lol


Do you guys have EB games in UK?  I got a used one action replay for $10 which is £5.  If not, you can come to Uzbekistan, my country sells those things for like $2.


----------



## cracker (Mar 20, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i've seen the action replay sell for nearly £17 no way will you find it online for £2 (i wish) i'm just going to try and find a xbox with linux already installed on it already, i ain't even going to use the xbox for retail games lol



XBMC FTW! I can't remember the last time I used either of my Xboxes to play an Xbox game. It's all for the vids.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 20, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Do you guys have EB games in UK?  I got a used one action replay for $10 which is £5.  If not, you can come to Uzbekistan, my country sells those things for like $2.
> 
> no stores near me stock any old console stuff anymore, i will have to buy it all online, i will have a look anyway.
> 
> QUOTE(cracker @ Mar 20 2008, 06:10 PM) XBMC FTW! I can't remember the last time I used either of my Xboxes to play an Xbox game. It's all for the vids.



actually i was going to use it to play n64 stuff, maybe a few xbox exclusives too, i have a ps3 that takes care of all my video and divx needs


----------



## cracker (Mar 20, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get your hopes too high. N64 emulation on Xbox isn't all that great. :/ It's been a while since I tried but IIRC I was only able to get a game or two to run.


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 20, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Way back, when Surrealxxx64? came out it ran quite a few of my games.I remember some gfx glitches,but its been ages since i used it.


----------



## cracker (Mar 20, 2008)

EarthBound said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go test it here and might have to eat my words.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 20, 2008)

EarthBound said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try the beta version, that is the latest one.


----------



## cracker (Mar 20, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i have the Surrealxxx64 beta 5 i think, thats the latest one, i'm not sure how to run it yet until i get the xbox, but i've seen the vids on youtube and the major games run fine, i've got all the good games on real n64 carts, just the more expensive games like conkers bad fur day i want to play and donkey kong, smash bros 64 seems to have laggy audio though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see why I didn't have as much luck as you have seen others have. I was using the Surreal64 1.0 release... Not Surreal64XXX.


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2008)

The original Xbox is basically a Pentium 3 with a Geforce 3 card on drugs.  Geforce 3 runs 90% plus n64 games fine on PC.  The problem is the software it self, we should not be facing any framerate or gamespeed issues as long as the software is good.  However, there are much less people playing n64 on Xbox compared to n64 on PC.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 20, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i personally like to play emus on a console than to be sitting in front of the pc, more comfortable.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

woot, i just brought myself a xbox crystal and 19 legit games for £70 with sofmod already installed lol can't wait to receive it


----------



## cracker (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats. First thing I would do is FTP in and make a backup of C and also transfer a save exploit to E:/UDATA in case your box ever gets messed up. (I've had to redo my one box a few times because of an Error 21 that mysteriously showed up.)


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 21, 2008)

Plus making an eeprom.bin. Makes installing a new hard drive with XboxHDM much easier.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Congrats. First thing I would do is FTP in and make a backup of C and also transfer a save exploit to E:/UDATA in case your box ever gets messed up. (I've had to redo my one box a few times because of an Error 21 that mysteriously showed up.)



ok, i will have a look at that when i get the xbox (maybe tomorrow) not sure what to setup though but if you have a website that has a step by step guide that will help... i was also thinking of upgrading the OS once it arrives but i am not sure what is installed on the xbox yet so i will have to wait and see.


----------



## cracker (Mar 21, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's so much info about Xbox modding that there isn't really an all in one guide. xbox-scene is the best source for most any info you seek. More than likely you will have the most up to date original Dashboard installed and hopefully XBMC. If you don't then it's not too hard to change to XBMC as long as you can FTP into your Xbox.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

cheers i will have a look at xbox-scene then, hopefully it is up to date, but how can i tell what version it is and what is the latest version for unleash and evo?


----------



## Chinman (Mar 21, 2008)

first thing to do is make a backup of your eeprom and then ftp it to your pc, if you mess it up you can always recover it. if you mess it up and dont have the eeprom, you will have to do something more dificult which is hotswapping with the data cable on your pc, videos of this are on youtube. i suggest you find an image of the ms dash, then using hdm, make a recovery disc. then when a new auto installer deluxe comes along that is significantly updated then you can do it. its currently on 4.20

i currently have 3 xboxes networked around my house, and i did 3 over xmas for each of my siblings, each with 250gb hard drives, 250gb is the most cost effective size any bigger is just being extravagant. also a good source for xbox stuff is computer exchange (your are in the UK right). i used to use my psp and 32mb card to do my softmod, later i got a xbox memory card for 50p from computer exchange which makes life a hell of a lot easier. they also do xbmc remotes for a fiver

i think you got quite a good deal as crystal xboxes go for about £40 max, if you ever do buy any more off ebay, try and get as few games as possible as they are pointless and only drive up the price, the most important thing is the controllers, try and get the s versions as they have about £15 value and the big chunky ones are only worth a fiver, most sellers wont know this. also beware of faulty drives and broken ethernet ports. i have encountered a couple, including one i bought off ebay, only cos me £20, so i used it for parts. hope this helps.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 21, 2008)

also for me, xbmc is by far the best dashboard, but if you are a noob, stick to what it comes with, be it unleashx or evox, they all do the job. i say if it works then leave it and try not to update it until youre more familiar or you may run into major woes that you wont be able to fix yourself. take it from somethat has done this for a while now, save yourself a lot of headaches and make a backup of the eeprom. with this you can fix anything wrong with the HD


----------



## cracker (Mar 21, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> cheers i will have a look at xbox-scene then, hopefully it is up to date, but how can i tell what version it is and what is the latest version for unleash and evo?



I believe 5960 is the last official Dashboard. I'm not sure if any games require you to have it updated to that or not (and if the custom Dashboard replaces prevent the need for it).

Don't even bother with UnleashX or EvoX. XBMC is MUCH better. Not only does it allow you to play games, FTP, run homebrew but it also lets you watch movies, play music, watch streaming video a la Joost, etc.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 21, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.
And you can do much more + XBMC has nice interface.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

yee_tsou said:
			
		

> first thing to do is make a backup of your eeprom and then ftp it to your pc, if you mess it up you can always recover it. if you mess it up and dont have the eeprom, you will have to do something more dificult which is hotswapping with the data cable on your pc, videos of this are on youtube. i suggest you find an image of the ms dash, then using hdm, make a recovery disc. then when a new auto installer deluxe comes along that is significantly updated then you can do it. its currently on 4.20
> 
> i currently have 3 xboxes networked around my house, and i did 3 over xmas for each of my siblings, each with 250gb hard drives, 250gb is the most cost effective size any bigger is just being extravagant. also a good source for xbox stuff is computer exchange (your are in the UK right). i used to use my psp and 32mb card to do my softmod, later i got a xbox memory card for 50p from computer exchange which makes life a hell of a lot easier. they also do xbmc remotes for a fiver
> 
> ...



i'm not sure if i can make out what you are saying about the dashboard thing, like i said i've never owned a xbox before nor have i ever modded one so i'm completely new to this, the only guess is that that dashboard number is a version number i should look for when i boot up the xbox for the first time?

how easy would it be to install the xbmc anyway? would i need to replace it over the evo x and unleashed os instead? which one is best for running n64 roms? and xbox backups? i have little to no use for media video and music capabilities, my ps3 does that...


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 22, 2008)

Eeprom you just tell what ever dash you are using to backup the eeprom and you'll get a eeprom.bin somewhere on the drive , then you just ftp in and grab and store it on your pc. If it's already been softmodded , you might already have a backup of the eeprom on there and you'll just have to grab it.

Xbox live you won't get banned unless have the mod active and connect to live. Switch the mod off and it's fine. Once you've been connected though , you can't change hdd , or ban. First time you go on live it pairs up the hdd and xbox , so change them once it's done that and ban. A lot of people also don't modify or change anything on c: and e: , but I'm not sure if that's actually necessary to not get banned.

Xbmc is both a dash and or a stand alone media centre , can use it as both. Official dashboard version is displayed on the original ms dash , in settings , then system info. Text scrolls then it will tell you dash number. Although I wouldn't really worry about , unless you were doing the softmod yourself , otherwise  it really doesn't matter what version the ms dash is.

Installing xbmc is easy enough. Just download and extract it , then ftp it across. If you want it to replace your current dash , then you'll have to stick it on c: and possibly rename the default.xbe to the same as what the old dash xbe was named , depending on what the softmod is set to look for. If you don't want to play around with the dash , then just stick it in f:\apps as pretty much all the dashboards will look there for apps and autosort them. I'd be really surprised if the box doesn't already have some version of xbmc on , pretty much every one has that app on their modded boxes.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks Armadillo, that was explained simple enough lol


----------



## Chinman (Mar 22, 2008)

eeprom is like a unique key that pairs a hard drive with the xbox, you cant just rip the hard drive out and put in a new one, as it needs to be locked with that eeprom. if you are gonna upgrade the hard drive, i recommend seagate barracudas (IDE of course), and i would say avoid maxtor at all cost, bought 3 at xmas, had to return all 3. samsung hitachi and WD are also good.

also in order to save an xbox hard drive in case you mess it up, you need to connect it to your pc, but you need to unlock it using the eeprom again, which is why i stress that its the most basic part of softmodding an xbox, you may never need the eeprom, but it is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.

5960 was the last ms dash update, if you were gonna softmod an xbox you would have to update to this first, u can check what dashboard you have by looking at the xbox settings. there are 2 ways to update: connect your xbox to the internet and try to connect to xbox live, it will do automatically, or if you have a newer xbox game with that update on it, that will do it to, i use rainbow six lockdown when i need to.

i can softmod an xbox in about 15 mins, alot of ebay sellers jack up the price by about £50 for inc a softmod, £50 is a lot for 15 mins work, but like i said, i think you got quite a good deal, it would be wise to keep a game that has the 5960 update for future use just in case, xbox games have hardly any value anyway. i would say trade them in at cex and get a remote, maybe a headset, memory card, copy of splinter cell, maybe some extra controllers, xbox composite cable


----------



## Chinman (Mar 22, 2008)

btw you can play online without fear of banning by using xlinkai


----------



## Chinman (Mar 22, 2008)

i will teach you how to install xbmc but be warned if you mess it up i wont take responsibilty. also i wouldnt try it unless you had a backup of your eeprom.

your xbox is softmodded, thats a good start. download auto installer deluxe (4.20 is the latest), you can get it from xbins. put the disc in the xbox and it should run like a game. format your retail HD (only do this if you want a clean install, otherwise just format C and E, this is where the softmod goes), prepare your HD, should only be E (possibly F too) if you have the original HD, create ms backup (softmod needs this to install), softmod one click install of single boot xbmc. let all processes finish and only shut off or eject the disc when told to or you will mess up your xbox, although not the end of the world, you will be in for one big headache. i.e. opening up your pc and xbox, and connecting stuff up, and need various tools, software and discs you probably wont have.

if none of this scares you, by all means install xbmc. it is well worth the risk in my opinion, it is by far the best dashboard in existence


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 22, 2008)

yee_tsou said:
			
		

> eeprom is like a unique key that pairs a hard drive with the xbox, you cant just rip the hard drive out and put in a new one, as it needs to be locked with that eeprom. if you are gonna upgrade the hard drive, i recommend seagate barracudas (IDE of course), and i would say avoid maxtor at all cost, bought 3 at xmas, had to return all 3. samsung hitachi and WD are also good.
> 
> also in order to save an xbox hard drive in case you mess it up, you need to connect it to your pc, but you need to unlock it using the eeprom again, which is why i stress that its the most basic part of softmodding an xbox, you may never need the eeprom, but it is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.
> 
> ...



it does so i won't be doing it.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 22, 2008)

also when your softmod is done, there are various applications (most of these you wont need, dvd2xbox is installed automatically and is probably the most important app) and emulators that you can install via that same disc. there are various emulator discs out, there is an n64 one but this is by far my least favourite. check out the 'big ass' emulator discs available


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 22, 2008)

yee_tsou said:
			
		

> also when your softmod is done, there are various applications (most of these you wont need, dvd2xbox is installed automatically and is probably the most important app) and emulators that you can install via that same disc. there are various emulator discs out, there is an n64 one but this is by far my least favourite. check out the 'big ass' emulator discs available



yes i know about the emus, the softmod is already installed on the xbox, didn't you read the whole topic? the only thing the xbox will be used for is n64 and xbox backups.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry i meant component cable.

there are various guides on the internet, what i have told you is the most basic info, that will help you understand from my experience, one of the apps you can back up your eeprom, best one is configmagic. then connect to a router, then use your pc to ftp it to your pc

hard drives are just normal desktop ide hard drives, i always get 250gb seagate barracudas, silent and never had a problem for about £35


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 22, 2008)

yee_tsou said:
			
		

> hard drives are just normal desktop ide hard drives, i always get 250gb seagate barracudas, silent and never had a problem for about £35



i may consider it then, that's not to expensive.


----------



## avant1277 (Mar 23, 2008)

jalaneme, there's a good n64 emu compatibility list for the surreal emulator at

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=260140

personally I have a modded xbox with a 500gig drive, that I am steadily filling up with roms for all the available emulators.  there's some very helpful threads on xbox-scene for emulator users.  gl!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

ok guys the xbox has arrived, it's installed with unleashX OS v0.38.05.15a it's a 1.4 version xbox. a few questions if i may...

how do you tell what dvd drive i have? it doesn't say on the xbox what brand it is.
the xbox doesn't have xbmc installed, how do i go about installing it? how do i go about backing up the eeprom i think it was called? if you know any helpful guides please post it here.
and how do i make the xbmc boot up as the default os? is it easy to do so?

and it has 4gb free, where has the rest of the hard drive space gone? i'm thinking it has something to with the unleashx os? it takes around 135 blocks i think.


----------



## lagman (Mar 25, 2008)

For the other 2 questions checkout http://xbox-scene.com/


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

it's a philips, cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah i've seen xbox scene but the guides aint up to date, i will have a look though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2008)

xbox drives:
http://www.xbreporter.com/xboxdvddrivecomparison.php

Find something called autoinstaller deluxe aka AID4.20, it has all the latest stuff and whatever and can get you started (just install an old version and upgrade).
I suggest t3ch builds and a handy updater is available in the "xbmc live" section (I use the 360 lookalike skin and I can not recall the original right now).
After this get a network cable as burning off discs can get tedious (although I still do it)
backup eeprom.bin
autoinstaller has the option as part of installing a softmod (as loads of other apps do), failing that it should already be in e:\ drive somewhere.

Guides, as you may have seen the xbox modding community is not exactly full of disinformation but there is a lot of junk left over from older modding methods while other stuff is almost oversimplified. For that reason I suggest reading 4 or 5 guides to get the idea and then picking your favourite for anything you decide to go with.
None the less the following three sites are good for basic general stuff:
http://forums.afterdawn.com/
http://www.xbox-hq.com/html/xbox-tutorials.html
http://www.xbox-scene.com/

Every man and his donkey has a blog on the subject (and often do it better than the sites I just linked although some do it far worse).

edit: must stop messing around before hitting reply.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

so this auto installer deluxe can i just burn it as a iso onto a dvdrw and let it install xbmc? or do i burn it as a data disc? how do i backup the eeprom? is there a guide for that? i have no idea what i am doing so bare with me lol

and yeah i have a ethernet cable and a router too, so i can just hook that to the xbox for FTP i guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2008)

autoinstaller deluxe is an iso you burn and some zip files. Like most xbox homebrew though it is built with the official SDK meaning I can not link it straight up but it should not be hard to find, as I say aid4.20 is the latest (a couple of weeks back).
It is compiled every so often with the latest and greatest of PC apps (multi game isos, ftp including a nice renamer, more ftp stuff, save backups.....), xbox homebrew (anything and everything) and dashboards and has the capability to for you to say I want this: install it and it will (there are various others that come with roms but we will leave that one for now).

There are 3 main methods until you get into xbox hacking proper for getting data on there:
ftp: You add the xbox to the network and any self respecting dashboard has an ftp server inbuilt. This is probably the main way. There is limited http support in some things and xbmc comes with/can get various scripts too for stuff like youtube, imdb, weather, news....... as well as support for several major streaming formats:
http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=XBMC_Features_...ts_and_devices:

disc: xiso is the standard format but xbmc also reads is9660 and udf 1.02 (sidenote if using imgburn set the iso9660 to level 2 or you will be facing 8:3 naming.). You can use both udf and iso9660 on the same disc (it normally costs a couple of kilobytes) but I have not had much luck forcing udf reading (for others wondering there is an option in advancedsettings.xml for xbmc, search for advancedsettings.xml and up it will come)

USB stick: the xbox port is a USB port in disguise (1.1 only as far as I am aware, to the point you can cut into a controller and solder red to red, black to black blew to bits etc with a basic USB extension and end up with a xbox PC controller and/or a USB port). xbmc supports some USB sticks up to 4 gigs. More here:
http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=USB_Mass_Storage_support_in_XBMC


----------



## cracker (Mar 25, 2008)

To add to FAST's plethora of information: Get XBMC Pimped 2008-03-16. It has all the scripts included in it as well as skins so you don't have to piss around with compatibility issues between different versions. You just replace the evoxdash.xbe on E: with the shortcut .xbe provided in the XBMC archive (renaming it to evoxdash.xbe and also copying the .cfg over as evoxdash.cfg) and then put the XBMC folder from the archive into E:/APPS.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

ok, i downloaded the aid4.20 files package but there is no AID ISO Updater folder or softomod folder included, what gives? google returns nothing man


----------



## cracker (Mar 25, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ok, i downloaded the aid4.20 files package but there is no AID ISO Updater folder or softomod folder included, what gives? google returns nothing man



Burn the .iso that is inside it and boot off of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2008)

You might have got the lite package instead, here is a full directory listing of what you should get. Just burn the large iso and stick it in the xbox.


Spoiler



Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Manual.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq.nfo
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20full.iso
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.evox.m8plus.fc.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.smartxx.update.3403.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.x2.4981.06.fc.ef.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.x2.4981.67.fc.ef.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.x3.3294.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\1mb.x3.3294.v16plus.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\256k.evox.m8plus.fc.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\256k.evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\256k.x2.4981.06.fc.ef.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\256k.x2.4981.67.fc.ef.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.evox.m8plus.fc.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.x2.4981.06.fc.ef.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.x2.4981.67.fc.ef.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.x2.5035.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.x2.5035.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.x2.5035.v16plus.137.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\512k.x2.5035.v16plus.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\debug.1mb.yoshi.k2005.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\debug.1mb.yoshi.k2005.v16.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\debug.256k.yoshi.k2005.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\debug.256k.yoshi.k2005.v16.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\debug.512k.yoshi.k2005.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\debug.512k.yoshi.k2005.v16.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.2.3.1.recovery.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.2.3.1.recovery.restore+factory.defaults.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.os.update.2.1.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.os.update.2.1.v16bplus.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.os.update.2.2.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.os.update.2.2.v16bplus.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.os.update.2.5.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs\xchanger.os.update.2.5.v16bplus.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5032
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5035
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5032\lba48.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5032\lba48.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5032\readme1st.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5032\x2config.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5035\lba48.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5035\lba48.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5035\readme1st.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5035\x2config.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\scriptlanguage_doc.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\skins_readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3_script.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\ayua
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman2
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\naoneo
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\skins.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\x3terminal
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\ayua\ayua.bmp
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\ayua\NiseSegaNet.TTF
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\ayua\USUZI.TTF
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\ayua\x3skin.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman\chokeman1.bmp
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman\USUZI.TTF
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman\x3skin.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman2\chokeman2.bmp
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman2\USUZI.TTF
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman2\x3skin.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\naoneo\naoneo.bmp
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\naoneo\USUZI.TTF
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\naoneo\x3skin.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\x3terminal\readme.1st.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\x3terminal\x3cl.bmp
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\x3terminal\x3cl.TTF
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\x3terminal\x3skin.ini
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)\Recovery
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)\Restore Factory Default
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)\Recovery\recovery.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)\Restore Factory Default\recovery.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8.v16.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8plus.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8plus.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\flashbios.303.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\smartxx.update.3403.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.4981.06.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.4981.06.fc.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.4981.67.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.4981.67.fc.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.4983.06.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.4983.67.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5032.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5032.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5032.v16plus.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5032.v16plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5035.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5035.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5035.v16plus.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x2.5035.v16plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x3.3294.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb\x3.3294.v16plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8.v16.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8plus.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8plus.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\flashbios.303.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\x2.4981.06.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\x2.4981.06.fc.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\x2.4981.67.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\x2.4981.67.fc.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\x2.4983.06.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\x2.4983.67.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\xchanger.os.update.2.2.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\xchanger.os.update.2.2.v16bplus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\xchanger.os.update.2.5.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k\xchanger.os.update.2.5.v16bplus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8.v16.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.16.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.16.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.16.fc.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.fc.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\evox.m8plus.fc.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\flashbios.303.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.06.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.06.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.06.fc.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.06.fc.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.67.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.67.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.67.fc.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4981.67.fc.ef.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4983.06.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.4983.67.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5032.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5032.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5032.v16plus.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5032.v16plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5035.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5035.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5035.v16plus.137.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k\x2.5035.v16plus.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug\1mb.yoshi.k2005.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug\1mb.yoshi.k2005.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug\256k.yoshi.k2005.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug\256k.yoshi.k2005.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug\512k.yoshi.k2005.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug\512k.yoshi.k2005.v16.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\3944.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\4034.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\4132.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\4627.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\4817.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\5101.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\5530.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\5713.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\5838.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS\debug.bin
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\BIOS Checker v5.0 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\boXplorer v0.96 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\Chimp 2.6.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\ComplexTools 1.60 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\ConfigMagic v1.6 Final Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\DVD-X v2 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\dvd2xbox 0.7.8 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\HCE Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\HCE Release Notes.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\LinksBoks 0.99.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\Mimesis v3.0 UserGuide.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\MouseTestApp Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\PBL Metoo Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\PX HDDLoader Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\X-DSL Changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\X-DSL Cheatcodes.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\X-DSL Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\XBFTP Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\Xbox Version Detector Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\XBpartitioner.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\xCbr v0.1.1 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\XCommander R2 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\Xored Mini Launcher V2.2.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\Xselect 0.9 Readme.TXT
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\xToolBox v0.41 Beta ReadMe.Txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps\YAMP Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\Evox M8.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\Evox M8plus.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X2 4981.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X2 4983.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X2 5035 LBA48 Info.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X2 5035.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X3 3294 Changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X3 3294 Scriptlanguage_doc.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X3 3294 skins_readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\X3 5032.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\XOS OS Updater 2.2 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\XOS OS Updater 2.5 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS\Yoshihiro K2005 Debug (All versions).txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Anod-X Changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Anod-X Contact.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Anod-X Keymapping.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Avalaunch 0.49.3 Release Notes.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Avalaunch Manual v2.2.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\EvolutionX 1.8.3935 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\EvolutionX 1.8.3935 Release Notes.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\UnleashX Tutorial.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Unleashx0.39.0528A Changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\Unleashx0.39.0528A Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\X-DSL Changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\X-DSL Cheatcodes.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards\X-DSL Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\AdamX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\ArnoldX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Atari7800X.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\AtariXLBox.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\BlissX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\BlueMSXBox.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\DaphneX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\DOSXbox.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\FBA-XXX 2006-07-18.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\FBA-XXX Pro 1.28.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\FCEUltraX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\FuseX Manual.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\FuseX VersionHistory.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\KEGS-X.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MAMEdOX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MAMEoX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MAMEoX128 Plus 2006-04-12.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MednafenX-Lynx.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MednafenX-NES.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MednafenX-PCE.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\MekaX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\NeoGenesis.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\NeoPopX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\OdysseyX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\PCSXBox.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\SarienX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\SC3X 0.05 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\ScummVMx 0.80 Xbox.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\ScummVMx 0.80.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\SpeXtrum.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Surreal64 XXX Beta 4.9.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Surreal64.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Vice20X.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Vice64X.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\VicePETX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\VirtualBoyX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\WinSTonX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\WinUAEX.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\X68000X.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\XBoyAdvance.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Xmac.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\xSnes9x.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\xthom.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\XVectrex.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Xzx81.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\Z26X.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\ZsnexBox 3.0 Final Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators\ZsnexBox 3.3 Readme.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials\Activity LEDs Installation.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials\Control Port LEDs Installation.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials\How to Convert Retail Xbox to Debug.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials\How to Create a XiSO using QWIX.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials\How to use boxplorer.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials\How to use Dvd2Xbox.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous\EvolutionX for Dummies.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous\FlashBIOS v3.03 Tutorial.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous\How to use Windows File Sharing with XBMC.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous\Networking the Xbox.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous\Qwix Tutorial.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous\XBtool Documentation.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\MS_Extender_Remote_keymap.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\PictureIcon.rar
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\win32
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC + Xored Engine.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC Changelog.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC Keymapping Schematics 1.0.vsd
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC Keymapping Schematics 1.2.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC Keymapping.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC Manual beta 0.7.01.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC T3CH-README_1ST.txt
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XBMC unofficial manual 1.0beta by Ultros0.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XLink-KAI XBMC QuickGuide 1.1.01.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\XLink-KAI XBMC UserGuide 1.1.01.pdf
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\win32\READ THE README
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\win32\run_me_first.bat
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\win32\XBMC_PC.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools\DVD Decrypter 3.5.4.0.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools\LiveInfo.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools\Xbox-Hq PC Essentials 2.02.7z
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools\Xbox-Hq PC Essentials 2.02.exe
Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools\XLinkKai 7.1.7.7.msi


Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq

25/03/2008  20:45              .
25/03/2008  20:45              ..
25/03/2008  20:45            37,810 a.txt
14/03/2008  16:14         3,618,698 Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Manual.pdf
14/03/2008  16:14             4,443 Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq.nfo
14/03/2008  16:48     1,875,746,816 Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20full.iso
23/03/2008  11:04              BIOS CDs
23/03/2008  11:04              BIOS Extras
23/03/2008  11:04              BIOS Files
23/03/2008  11:04              Documents
24/03/2008  18:11              PC Tools
4 File(s)  1,879,407,767 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS CDs

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           257,308 1mb.evox.m8plus.fc.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           257,322 1mb.evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00         1,073,683 1mb.smartxx.update.3403.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           265,679 1mb.x2.4981.06.fc.ef.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           265,677 1mb.x2.4981.67.fc.ef.rar
02/02/2006  10:00         1,046,033 1mb.x3.3294.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           741,771 1mb.x3.3294.v16plus.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           256,837 256k.evox.m8plus.fc.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           256,854 256k.evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           264,100 256k.x2.4981.06.fc.ef.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           264,104 256k.x2.4981.67.fc.ef.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           257,007 512k.evox.m8plus.fc.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           257,009 512k.evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           265,060 512k.x2.4981.06.fc.ef.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           265,059 512k.x2.4981.67.fc.ef.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           510,411 512k.x2.5035.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           510,408 512k.x2.5035.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           289,106 512k.x2.5035.v16plus.137.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           289,108 512k.x2.5035.v16plus.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           268,243 debug.1mb.yoshi.k2005.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           268,247 debug.1mb.yoshi.k2005.v16.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           266,982 debug.256k.yoshi.k2005.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           266,986 debug.256k.yoshi.k2005.v16.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           267,540 debug.512k.yoshi.k2005.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           267,544 debug.512k.yoshi.k2005.v16.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           881,810 xchanger.2.3.1.recovery.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           881,844 xchanger.2.3.1.recovery.restore+factory.defaults.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           227,484 xchanger.os.update.2.1.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           226,637 xchanger.os.update.2.1.v16bplus.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           212,493 xchanger.os.update.2.2.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           212,482 xchanger.os.update.2.2.v16bplus.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           213,750 xchanger.os.update.2.5.rar
02/02/2006  10:00           213,726 xchanger.os.update.2.5.v16bplus.rar
33 File(s)     12,268,304 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
23/03/2008  11:04              X2 5032
23/03/2008  11:04              X2 5035
23/03/2008  11:04              X3 3294
23/03/2008  11:04              XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)
0 File(s)              0 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5032

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           180,224 lba48.exe
02/02/2006  10:00               400 lba48.txt
02/05/2005  21:14            15,621 readme1st.txt
02/05/2005  20:50             2,560 x2config.ini
4 File(s)        198,805 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X2 5035

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           180,224 lba48.exe
02/02/2006  10:00               400 lba48.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            14,806 readme1st.txt
05/06/2005  23:23             2,439 x2config.ini
4 File(s)        197,869 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00            14,294 changelog.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             6,789 scriptlanguage_doc.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,692 skins_readme.txt
23/03/2008  11:04              x3skins
02/02/2006  10:00             4,626 x3_script.ini
4 File(s)         27,401 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
23/03/2008  11:04              ayua
23/03/2008  11:04              chokeman
23/03/2008  11:04              chokeman2
23/03/2008  11:04              naoneo
02/02/2006  10:00               346 skins.txt
23/03/2008  11:04              x3terminal
1 File(s)            346 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\ayua

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           921,656 ayua.bmp
02/02/2006  10:00            15,940 NiseSegaNet.TTF
02/02/2006  10:00            11,140 USUZI.TTF
02/02/2006  10:00               980 x3skin.ini
4 File(s)        949,716 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           921,656 chokeman1.bmp
02/02/2006  10:00            11,140 USUZI.TTF
02/02/2006  10:00             1,129 x3skin.ini
3 File(s)        933,925 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\chokeman2

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           921,656 chokeman2.bmp
02/02/2006  10:00            11,140 USUZI.TTF
02/02/2006  10:00             1,129 x3skin.ini
3 File(s)        933,925 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\naoneo

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           921,656 naoneo.bmp
02/02/2006  10:00            11,140 USUZI.TTF
02/02/2006  10:00             1,158 x3skin.ini
3 File(s)        933,954 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\X3 3294\x3skins\x3terminal

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00               160 readme.1st.txt
02/02/2006  10:00           921,656 x3cl.bmp
02/02/2006  10:00            11,140 x3cl.TTF
02/02/2006  10:00             1,158 x3skin.ini
4 File(s)        934,114 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
23/03/2008  11:04              Recovery
23/03/2008  11:04              Restore Factory Default
0 File(s)              0 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)\Recovery

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00         1,050,964 recovery.bin
1 File(s)      1,050,964 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Extras\XeniumOS 2.3.1 (HDD Install)\Restore Factory Default

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00         1,050,964 recovery.bin
1 File(s)      1,050,964 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
23/03/2008  11:04              1mb
23/03/2008  11:04              256k
23/03/2008  11:04              512k
23/03/2008  11:04              Debug
23/03/2008  11:04              MS
0 File(s)              0 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\1mb

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8.v16.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8plus.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8plus.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8plus.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 flashbios.303.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 smartxx.update.3403.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x2.4981.06.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x2.4981.06.fc.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x2.4981.67.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x2.4981.67.fc.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x2.4983.06.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x2.4983.67.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5032.137.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5032.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5032.v16plus.137.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5032.v16plus.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5035.137.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5035.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5035.v16plus.137.bin
21/08/2006  18:04         1,048,576 x2.5035.v16plus.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x3.3294.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 x3.3294.v16plus.bin
26 File(s)     27,262,976 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\256k

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8.v16.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8plus.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8plus.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8plus.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 evox.m8plus.v16.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 flashbios.303.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 x2.4981.06.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 x2.4981.06.fc.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 x2.4981.67.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 x2.4981.67.fc.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 x2.4983.06.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 x2.4983.67.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 xchanger.os.update.2.2.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 xchanger.os.update.2.2.v16bplus.bin
14/12/2005  17:46           262,144 xchanger.os.update.2.5.bin
14/12/2005  17:46           262,144 xchanger.os.update.2.5.v16bplus.bin
19 File(s)      4,980,736 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\512k

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8.v16.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.16.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.16.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.16.fc.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.fc.137.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 evox.m8plus.fc.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 flashbios.303.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.06.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.06.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.06.fc.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.06.fc.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.67.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.67.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.67.fc.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4981.67.fc.ef.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4983.06.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 x2.4983.67.bin
21/08/2006  18:01           524,288 x2.5032.137.bin
02/05/2005  19:57           524,288 x2.5032.bin
21/08/2006  18:01           524,288 x2.5032.v16plus.137.bin
02/05/2005  19:57           524,288 x2.5032.v16plus.bin
21/08/2006  18:02           524,288 x2.5035.137.bin
05/06/2005  17:38           524,288 x2.5035.bin
21/08/2006  18:02           524,288 x2.5035.v16plus.137.bin
05/06/2005  17:37           524,288 x2.5035.v16plus.bin
31 File(s)     16,252,928 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\Debug

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 1mb.yoshi.k2005.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 1mb.yoshi.k2005.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 256k.yoshi.k2005.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 256k.yoshi.k2005.v16.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 512k.yoshi.k2005.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           524,288 512k.yoshi.k2005.v16.bin
6 File(s)      3,670,016 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\BIOS Files\MS

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 3944.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 4034.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 4132.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 4627.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 4817.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 5101.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 5530.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 5713.bin
02/02/2006  10:00           262,144 5838.bin
02/02/2006  10:00         1,048,576 debug.bin
10 File(s)      8,126,464 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
23/03/2008  11:04              Apps
23/03/2008  11:04              BIOS
23/03/2008  11:04              Dashboards
23/03/2008  11:04              Emulators
23/03/2008  11:04              Flash Tutorials
23/03/2008  11:04              Miscellaneous
23/03/2008  11:04              XBMC Documents
0 File(s)              0 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Apps

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00            12,804 BIOS Checker v5.0 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            21,188 boXplorer v0.96 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,365 Chimp 2.6.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,173 ComplexTools 1.60 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               588 ConfigMagic v1.6 Final Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,318 DVD-X v2 Readme.txt
20/11/2006  00:38            33,432 dvd2xbox 0.7.8 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             4,118 HCE Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,295 HCE Release Notes.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            11,107 LinksBoks 0.99.txt
03/07/2006  21:20           623,043 Mimesis v3.0 UserGuide.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00               363 MouseTestApp Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             2,012 PBL Metoo Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             4,645 PX HDDLoader Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,055 X-DSL Changelog.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             2,985 X-DSL Cheatcodes.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             6,493 X-DSL Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             4,019 XBFTP Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               798 Xbox Version Detector Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             6,394 XBpartitioner.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,065 xCbr v0.1.1 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             4,195 XCommander R2 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             9,235 Xored Mini Launcher V2.2.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            31,802 Xselect 0.9 Readme.TXT
02/02/2006  10:00             9,879 xToolBox v0.41 Beta ReadMe.Txt
02/02/2006  10:00             5,126 YAMP Readme.txt
26 File(s)        805,497 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\BIOS

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00             4,711 Evox M8.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,931 Evox M8plus.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            10,363 X2 4981.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            11,028 X2 4983.txt
02/05/2005  20:44               400 X2 5035 LBA48 Info.txt
05/06/2005  23:30            14,806 X2 5035.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            14,294 X3 3294 Changelog.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             6,789 X3 3294 Scriptlanguage_doc.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,692 X3 3294 skins_readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            15,621 X3 5032.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               656 XOS OS Updater 2.2 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               644 XOS OS Updater 2.5 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,759 Yoshihiro K2005 Debug (All versions).txt
13 File(s)         88,694 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Dashboards

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00             5,181 Anod-X Changelog.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               147 Anod-X Contact.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,668 Anod-X Keymapping.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             2,418 Avalaunch 0.49.3 Release Notes.txt
02/02/2006  10:00         1,860,154 Avalaunch Manual v2.2.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00             7,231 EvolutionX 1.8.3935 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,247 EvolutionX 1.8.3935 Release Notes.txt
02/02/2006  10:00           913,323 UnleashX Tutorial.pdf
28/05/2007  18:18            47,155 Unleashx0.39.0528A Changelog.txt
28/05/2007  18:18             1,471 Unleashx0.39.0528A Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,055 X-DSL Changelog.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             2,985 X-DSL Cheatcodes.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             6,493 X-DSL Readme.txt
13 File(s)      2,854,528 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Emulators

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
03/11/2007  21:03            24,950 AdamX.txt
05/11/2007  22:31            24,908 ArnoldX.txt
12/11/2007  13:48             4,168 Atari7800X.txt
03/11/2007  19:14            32,191 AtariXLBox.txt
02/11/2007  22:51            26,033 BlissX.txt
02/11/2007  21:44            22,894 BlueMSXBox.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            15,914 DaphneX.txt
08/11/2007  14:13            26,750 DOSXbox.txt
18/07/2006  21:55               676 FBA-XXX 2006-07-18.txt
10/02/2007  22:53            15,375 FBA-XXX Pro 1.28.txt
06/11/2007  12:12            34,512 FCEUltraX.txt
13/08/2007  10:08            14,578 FuseX Manual.txt
13/08/2007  09:45             1,124 FuseX VersionHistory.txt
03/11/2007  19:46            27,614 KEGS-X.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,302 MAMEdOX.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             8,181 MAMEoX.txt
19/04/2006  08:02            10,993 MAMEoX128 Plus 2006-04-12.txt
09/11/2007  21:09            17,868 MednafenX-Lynx.txt
09/11/2007  21:08            31,817 MednafenX-NES.txt
09/11/2007  21:08            24,789 MednafenX-PCE.txt
09/11/2007  17:32            16,864 MekaX.txt
12/11/2007  15:36            46,994 NeoGenesis.txt
05/08/2007  16:00            24,916 NeoPopX.txt
04/11/2007  10:12            21,688 OdysseyX.txt
08/11/2007  15:09            48,710 PCSXBox.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,141 SarienX.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             2,639 SC3X 0.05 Readme.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             4,877 ScummVMx 0.80 Xbox.txt
02/02/2006  10:00            62,590 ScummVMx 0.80.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             9,911 SpeXtrum.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               896 Surreal64 XXX Beta 4.9.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             3,533 Surreal64.txt
09/11/2007  10:50            28,302 Vice20X.txt
09/11/2007  10:49            40,273 Vice64X.txt
09/11/2007  10:51            27,659 VicePETX.txt
12/11/2007  14:12             1,965 VirtualBoyX.txt
08/11/2007  14:20            30,437 WinSTonX.txt
09/11/2007  16:37            52,058 WinUAEX.txt
06/11/2007  00:49            25,063 X68000X.txt
09/11/2007  09:54            45,322 XBoyAdvance.txt
10/04/2005  18:28             1,336 Xmac.txt
02/02/2006  10:00             1,155 xSnes9x.txt
10/04/2005  19:24             2,006 xthom.txt
02/02/2006  10:00               593 XVectrex.txt
10/04/2005  19:11             2,059 Xzx81.txt
08/11/2007  14:24            28,463 Z26X.txt
27/02/2004  08:29             4,307 ZsnexBox 3.0 Final Readme.txt
10/06/2002  22:42             1,562 ZsnexBox 3.3 Readme.txt
48 File(s)        905,956 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Flash Tutorials

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           888,976 Activity LEDs Installation.exe
02/02/2006  10:00           929,166 Control Port LEDs Installation.exe
02/02/2006  10:00         1,857,630 How to Convert Retail Xbox to Debug.exe
02/02/2006  10:00         1,657,686 How to Create a XiSO using QWIX.exe
02/02/2006  10:00           907,300 How to use boxplorer.exe
02/02/2006  10:00           914,615 How to use Dvd2Xbox.exe
6 File(s)      7,155,373 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\Miscellaneous

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           411,495 EvolutionX for Dummies.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00           472,809 FlashBIOS v3.03 Tutorial.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00            60,167 How to use Windows File Sharing with XBMC.pdf
30/03/2007  04:15           182,190 Networking the Xbox.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00           741,730 Qwix Tutorial.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00            80,471 XBtool Documentation.pdf
6 File(s)      1,948,862 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
19/05/2007  00:06           963,008 MS_Extender_Remote_keymap.rar
17/01/2007  02:35         2,044,601 PictureIcon.rar
23/03/2008  11:04              win32
02/02/2006  10:00            89,553 XBMC + Xored Engine.pdf
09/03/2008  22:43         1,008,927 XBMC Changelog.txt
02/02/2006  10:00         4,700,672 XBMC Keymapping Schematics 1.0.vsd
02/02/2006  10:00           475,403 XBMC Keymapping Schematics 1.2.pdf
16/11/2006  02:03             4,898 XBMC Keymapping.txt
02/02/2006  10:00         4,666,100 XBMC Manual beta 0.7.01.pdf
10/03/2008  00:08             6,134 XBMC T3CH-README_1ST.txt
02/02/2006  10:00           878,234 XBMC unofficial manual 1.0beta by Ultros0.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00         2,514,407 XLink-KAI XBMC QuickGuide 1.1.01.pdf
02/02/2006  10:00         5,059,503 XLink-KAI XBMC UserGuide 1.1.01.pdf
12 File(s)     22,411,440 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\Documents\XBMC Documents\win32

23/03/2008  11:04              .
23/03/2008  11:04              ..
03/12/2006  21:21                 0 READ THE README
18/12/2006  03:33               140 run_me_first.bat
09/03/2008  23:55         7,200,768 XBMC_PC.exe
3 File(s)      7,200,908 bytes

Directory of Auto-Installer.Deluxe.v4.20.Xbox-Hq\PC Tools

24/03/2008  18:11              .
24/03/2008  18:11              ..
02/02/2006  10:00           899,414 DVD Decrypter 3.5.4.0.exe
02/02/2006  10:00           253,952 LiveInfo.exe
24/03/2008  18:11        19,059,907 Xbox-Hq PC Essentials 2.02.7z
02/02/2006  10:00        21,488,018 Xbox-Hq PC Essentials 2.02.exe
07/07/2007  21:15         2,508,800 XLinkKai 7.1.7.7.msi
5 File(s)     44,210,091 bytes

Total Files Listed:
293 File(s)  2,046,762,523 bytes
92 Dir(s)


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

like i said i only have the bios files, docs, and pc tools folders, no aio update folder, so it's ok to just burn the iso as it is? the pdf file that comes with says i have to use the aio updater program?

edit: i just read that unleashx dosn't have a eeprom backup option, is this true?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2008)

There should be a fairly large iso, burn it and it will run. You only need a normal image burning app (I suggest imgburn).
The updater is optional and can be used to add roms, updates or whatever you like to the disc (4.20 is the latest though).

As for the no backup option I am not sure about the lack of it but even if it is so the iso/AID app has the option, as do several homebrew applications (scroll down a few more pages to see).


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah i manged to backup the eeprom to the E drive, one problem i have now is that when i am trying to install xbmc it says i need to "unmount my C  drive"  uninstalling my softmod, what all this about? and why does it say not to install to the C drive?

the pdf manual says: WARNING: if you are using the SID 5 system with the virtual C + eeprom, install a normal dashboard to drive E, not a softmod one. due to the way SID 5 is set up it won't work any other way. i selected the softmod one click installs, and selected "single boot with virtual drive" (for most novice users) and then it comes up with a prompt to format my C drive and install the extras in E/apps is this the right way?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 25, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did i not know about this program  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its a helluva lot easier! thanks Armadillo!


----------



## larvi (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got a spare xbox that I've been thinking of softmodding for xbmc but I'm a bit concerned about the xbl banning thing.  I don't want to be able to play xbl games on it (we have another un-modified one to use for that) but I'm worried that one of the kids or their friends might actually try to use and connect accidently.  Short of remembering to pull the the wireless adapter off everytime I'm not using it, is there any other tricks or software that you could install to keep it from connecting to xbl but still be accessible on the lan?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

can anyone help me on the next step? see my previous post, cheers


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2008)

you know what peeves me off the most? i got absolutely nowhere and i have waste many hours trying to get this dam program to work only to find it give me error messages and won't install the dam thing and no one will bloody help!


----------



## cracker (Mar 25, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> you know what peeves me off the most? i got absolutely nowhere and i have waste many hours trying to get this dam program to work only to find it give me error messages and won't install the dam thing and no one will bloody help!



Wow! Calm down there. Many people have been trying to help you here the past few days. Just because someone can't provide you with the info instantly doesn't mean we are no help at all.

Now back to the issue at hand...

I'm not sure if formatting the C drive is a safe option for you since you don't have any alternate methods to restore a backup of C if things don't work right. I would boot up the the Dashboard replacement you have installed now and try to FTP into it. Then install XBMC manually per my previous reply.


----------



## martin88 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm glad I softmodded my Xbox from scratch by myself. If I were to be lazy and bought one pre-modded I would be in the same situation as you, not knowing how things came to be and how it all works.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 26, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if formatting the C drive is a safe option for you since you don't have any alternate methods to restore a backup of C if things don't work right. I would boot up the the Dashboard replacement you have installed now and try to FTP into it. Then install XBMC manually per my previous reply.
> 
> thats why i didn't format my C drive and i am glad i didn't as i couldn't install any new files to the C drive or E drive, the auto installer simply wouldn't load properly and kept on giving me a internal error for everything, when i tried to install emus, and install xbmc, my xbox drive was going crazy too and long loading times, i'm thinking it has to be a media problem, i am using dvd+r and i've heard that aint good for philips drives? i've burned other stuff and it's hard to read those games too, thats why i came to that conclusion, so i'm just going to have to buy some dvd -r media (major annoyance)
> 
> QUOTE(martin88 @ Mar 25 2008, 11:57 PM) I'm glad I softmodded my Xbox from scratch by myself. If I were to be lazy and bought one pre-modded I would be in the same situation as you, not knowing how things came to be and how it all works.



i wouldn't call it being lazy i just found buying a xbox modded already was a easy way to do it, it would have cost me more if i brought everything separately anyway, and it's not like my fault that i don't know anything, i am trying really hard to understand all of this but i'm getting nowhere at the moment, like i said i've wasted hours just downloading the auto installer and configuring everything only for it to not work at all, i've been looking up for the past week actually for all the info i can find about the different dashboards and so on but trying to understand whats going on is another matter as it's a bit too technical for my liking.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 26, 2008)

just a quick update, i got the xbmc to run using ftp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now to get the emus running and then we are in business


----------



## 420Smiles (Apr 3, 2008)

jalaneme- Ok....this is what you do. First BACKUP EEPROM!!! You can do this by FTPing it from your xbox to your PC. It should be in a folder named BACKUP on the C or E Drives (Easiest way to do this is Backup both the C and E drives to the PC....it's less than a gig of space). You need the backuped Drives ( or EEPROM.bin file) incase your HDD craps out. You use it and "XBOXHdMaker Ver.1.9" to make a new ( or larger HDD) Google "Upgrade Xbox Hdd" for more info....
The reason your HDD is got little space is because the stock HDD is only 8Gb....after mod about half is free'd up...the rest is cache, so dont try to format F Drive. Do that when you get Larger HDD.

Good job on getting XBMC installed!!!!!  Go to the XBMC.org forums to learn more about, what has become the BEST dash for the Xbox......XBMC!!!

If you have an HDTV....I personally say check out "Aeon" skin for XBMC. I have a 42" HDTV and I switch up between a couple of different dash skins "MC360","Aeon" and "Xtv". Learn more on XBMC skins at Xbox-Scene. Or Google "Team Blackbolt".....their site is undergoing some changes but they have great info there and links to T3ch's site to D/L new compiles of XBMC (updated every 2 weeks), Links to the Blackbolt forums at Xbox-Scene are there too.

Just so you dont worry......I done my own work to my xbox 2 years ago....never owned an xbox before then. I now own 3 xbox's .....my first has a 300 Gb (W/D) HDD....XBMC (Default dash) with 180 movies, 30 complete TV Seasons,.... Hundreds of Mp3's,.... XMugen, MAMEoX, NES, SNES, Killer Instinct 1+2,.... Avalaunch, MXM, Evox, and UnleashX Dashs (used as Apps).
This Are screenshots of that one........






I made the theme in that Pic!!!!....Google "XBMC BlackMarket" for Skins+Themes for XBMC Dashboards. Anything with the "FourTwentySmiles" name is me. Hope you like them.

This should cover MOST Every question you are likely to have....but remeber "Google" is your friend.
AND......Try your best to keep your cool.....walk away, it will stay there....and dont "go on blast" in the forum....peeps are less likely to help you if you act like a douche. I'm new here, so I dont know how it's done here, but if you do it in Xbox-Scene Forum.....People will only blast you back and ask you if you know how to work a search engine.

larvi- If you want to make sure that the Xbox you are using as a Media Center doesn't connect to XBL do this......Go to the MS dash ( original xbox dash).....find the settings for XBL and erase any accounts on THAT Xbox. It will still connect to LAN without trying to connect to XBL. NO XBL Account.....NO Connect to XBL! 
Hope this helps you out too!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 3, 2008)

*420Smiles* i already setup my xbox and have got everything running...i have used the "vision" beta theme, if anyone wants to download the theme for themselves go to youtube on my channel and click the video there and the link to download it is there.


as for xbox scene their guides aren't that helpful up to date and noob friendly either, the xbox 1 forums over there is basically dead no one posts there anymore.

i can't afford a bigger hard drive right now so it ain't a option right now.

i figured that no one would help me in the end so i gotta figure out everything myself and i did eventually although it wasnt easy at first though.


----------

